# *Shanghai* - A daily/weekly/monthly dose



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

I've decided to make a Shanghai photo thread that I'll regularly update with photos. While I've enjoyed doing the big photo threads in the past, it's become more and more difficult to allocate the few hours it takes to do one. I keep putting it off, and the photos keep piling up which, in turn, makes an already large thread take even longer to put together. Plus, I get to post photos as they happen rather than waiting a year. This helps me if anyone has questions about a photo. I tend to forget the little details sometimes.

So here's to a new era of photo-sharing (for me, at least) on SSC.


*Let's kick it off with some skyline porn.*


sunset city 1 by matteroffact, on Flickr



lujiazui whip by matteroffact, on Flickr



lonely island by matteroffact, on Flickr



sunset city 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr



lujiazui bang by matteroffact, on Flickr



falling by matteroffact, on Flickr



falling city by matteroffact, on Flickr



*Street-level in Lujiazui*


century by matteroffact, on Flickr



lightning by matteroffact, on Flickr



chess by matteroffact, on Flickr



bookends by matteroffact, on Flickr



pose by matteroffact, on Flickr



top choice by matteroffact, on Flickr



popsicles by matteroffact, on Flickr



thought so by matteroffact, on Flickr



star trek by matteroffact, on Flickr



balancing by matteroffact, on Flickr



*My neck of the woods*


capital by matteroffact, on Flickr



stop and go by matteroffact, on Flickr



for what by matteroffact, on Flickr



jingy by matteroffact, on Flickr



icy by matteroffact, on Flickr



douse by matteroffact, on Flickr



belief by matteroffact, on Flickr



*I'll finish off this post with some aerials I took. See you with a photo update soon!*


sh aerial 1 by matteroffact, on Flickr



sh aerial 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr



sh aerial 3 by matteroffact, on Flickr



sh aerial 4 by matteroffact, on Flickr



sh aerial 5 by matteroffact, on Flickr



sh aerial 6 by matteroffact, on Flickr



sh aerial 7 by matteroffact, on Flickr



sh aerial 8 by matteroffact, on Flickr



sh aerial 9 by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Shanghai :cheers:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Really great photos thankyou for sharing!


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice updates/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks!


A few more pictures for Monday.


*Around the Bund last winter*


praise by matteroffact, on Flickr



rowing by matteroffact, on Flickr



razor by matteroffact, on Flickr



ista by matteroffact, on Flickr



fresh-dressed by matteroffact, on Flickr



horde by matteroffact, on Flickr



*Off of the tourist trail at People's Square*


upper by matteroffact, on Flickr



velvet by matteroffact, on Flickr



electroroach by matteroffact, on Flickr



passage by matteroffact, on Flickr



sneaky by matteroffact, on Flickr



*The last days of the Moganshan art wall*


one down by matteroffact, on Flickr



moganshan wall 5 by matteroffact, on Flickr



getting up by matteroffact, on Flickr



whale piece by matteroffact, on Flickr



moganshan wall 7 by matteroffact, on Flickr



moganshan wall 6 by matteroffact, on Flickr



moganshan wall 3 by matteroffact, on Flickr




moganshan wall 1 by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

fantastic


----------



## ferrari_fan (Jan 20, 2006)

Simply stunning photos!!


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

Shanghai at night

lujiazui tint by matteroffact, on Flickr



huaihai peeps by matteroffact, on Flickr



rollin by matteroffact, on Flickr



yan an jam by matteroffact, on Flickr



fuzhou sides by matteroffact, on Flickr



puxi lean 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr



puxi girth by matteroffact, on Flickr



blackness by matteroffact, on Flickr



Shanghai Tower voyeur 


not long by matteroffact, on Flickr



um ok by matteroffact, on Flickr



towards the light by matteroffact, on Flickr



backdrop by matteroffact, on Flickr



a bugs life by matteroffact, on Flickr



three amigos by matteroffact, on Flickr



unlikey by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Great Updates from Shanghai...!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Exciting city, nice pictures!


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

amazing


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

perfect light by matteroffact, on Flickr



magnolia plus by matteroffact, on Flickr



early sun by matteroffact, on Flickr



gloss by matteroffact, on Flickr



so gone by matteroffact, on Flickr



monolith by matteroffact, on Flickr



hood by matteroffact, on Flickr



sun son by matteroffact, on Flickr



jump out by matteroffact, on Flickr



magnolia tall by matteroffact, on Flickr



gottatakeit by matteroffact, on Flickr



newy by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! Shanghai is just so impressive; and so are your photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates as well


----------



## musicmix96 (Aug 1, 2012)

Fantastic photos!


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks for checking out the thread, guys!

Here are some more:


Photo size upgrade



old school cloud by matteroffact, on Flickr



calm and cool by matteroffact, on Flickr



the other side by matteroffact, on Flickr



unseen by matteroffact, on Flickr



who's best by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

Views from my favourite rooftop bar


banyan 4 by matteroffact, on Flickr



banyan 3 by matteroffact, on Flickr



stretched out by matteroffact, on Flickr



Random


blue coffee by matteroffact, on Flickr




lil nook by matteroffact, on Flickr



silouetum by matteroffact, on Flickr



mirrored by matteroffact, on Flickr



scramble by matteroffact, on Flickr



suzhou set by matteroffact, on Flickr



touriz by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

From Shanghai with love


happy new year by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Shanghai; Happy New Year btw :cheers:


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

I sometimes film when I shoot, so here's a short video of Shanghai. There's quite a bit of the Shanghai Tower in it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Cool, very nice video of Shanghai


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

falling autumn by matteroffact, on Flickr



huangpi gather by matteroffact, on Flickr



there goes by matteroffact, on Flickr



backend by matteroffact, on Flickr



shanghai twist by matteroffact, on Flickr



not always by matteroffact, on Flickr



single magnolia_ by matteroffact, on Flickr


Winter grub

ippudo 3 by matteroffact, on Flickr



ippudo 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr



One of the best attributes of my apartment is the fantastic view. 


Morning north view. 
Being on the 19th floor, it's very rare to be able to get these kinds of views. Usually, you'd need to be on the mid 20s or higher. We can thank the French Concession, and it's plethora a century old low/mid-rises for that.

Luwan north 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr



Luwan north 1 by matteroffact, on Flickr



Morning south view

FCC south 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr



FCC south by matteroffact, on Flickr



A short walk away from my place, you can get to one of central Shanghai's major expressway interchanges. It's a cool place for photography.

yan an 3 by matteroffact, on Flickr



yan an 5 by matteroffact, on Flickr



yan an 1 by matteroffact, on Flickr



yan an 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr



yan an 4 by matteroffact, on Flickr



waaay back by matteroffact, on Flickr



hordes by matteroffact, on Flickr



towering 1 by matteroffact, on Flickr



look up by matteroffact, on Flickr




gashy 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

Cool, rainy nights in the city.

xintiandi autumn by matteroffact, on Flickr



huaihai sil 4 by matteroffact, on Flickr



huaihai sil 1 by matteroffact, on Flickr



huaihai sil 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr



huaihai sil 3 by matteroffact, on Flickr



Around the city.

adverb adjective by matteroffact, on Flickr



skyline gulp by matteroffact, on Flickr



daily by matteroffact, on Flickr



fire jump by matteroffact, on Flickr



under it all 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr



low fruit by matteroffact, on Flickr



tourismist by matteroffact, on Flickr



full vista by matteroffact, on Flickr



Shanghai Football Tower by matteroffact, on Flickr



Shanghai Football Tower by matteroffact, on Flickr



perv by matteroffact, on Flickr



Rooftop views

xinzha vista 1 by matteroffact, on Flickr



xinzha vista 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr



xinzha vista 4 by matteroffact, on Flickr



red bull terrace 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr



zip zap zop by matteroffact, on Flickr



Dys by matteroffact, on Flickr



behind 1 by matteroffact, on Flickr



behind 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr



wash n dry by matteroffact, on Flickr



pristine by matteroffact, on Flickr



downy by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous photos.


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

Fantastic. We want more sets!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

What a city!  Amazing pics!


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks!


christmas tower 4 by matteroffact, on Flickr



christmas tower 5 by matteroffact, on Flickr



christmas tower 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr



christmas tower by matteroffact, on Flickr



christmas tower 3 by matteroffact, on Flickr


Here's a short video I shot of the Shanghai Tower and its crazy lighting.








long shot by matteroffact, on Flickr



mosey by matteroffact, on Flickr



curved by matteroffact, on Flickr



halfway by matteroffact, on Flickr



maggie by matteroffact, on Flickr



dopple by matteroffact, on Flickr


Line 12's stations have a constellation thing going on.

line 12 by matteroffact, on Flickr



metrocity by matteroffact, on Flickr



no make up by matteroffact, on Flickr



nanjing rd by matteroffact, on Flickr



loomer by matteroffact, on Flickr



yes way by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Shanghai is a phenomenon.


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

openlyJane said:


> Shanghai is a phenomenon.


Phenomen(ally) cold, that is. 

This is what I woke up to today. It's supposed to go down to -8c tonight; the coldest temperature in decades.

witchtit 1 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



witchtit 2 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

It managed to get down to -7c this weekend, so I did what any concerned citizen would do, and went out to photograph other people's misery (a lot of people were actually kind of enjoying this freak cold snap).

These were all taken along Huaihai Rd. It's a giant wind tunnel, so the wind chill was pretty bad.

coldness 1 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 2 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 3 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 4 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 5 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 6 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 7 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 8 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 9 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 10 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 11 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 18 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 12 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 14 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 13 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 15 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 16 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 17 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 19 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

One more update of photos from this brutally cold weekend.

These were taken on Sunday. My phone said -7c, but there are reports that it got down to -13c. Whatever the temperature, I think the novelty was worn off.

coldness 32 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 33 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 20 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 26 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 21 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 30 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 23 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 31 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 27 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 34 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 28 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 22 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 35 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 29 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr



coldness 24 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## Beowulf-PVG (Feb 18, 2016)

This thread generates a lot of Shanghai pride in me! Of course, I do live in a sort of sleepy neighborhood in Pudong, but thanks to top-notch public transportation, that's of little consequence.

Great set!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

One of the best threads on SSC!


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

nightbreed by matteroffact, on Flickr



blues and purps by matteroffact, on Flickr



grinding by matteroffact, on Flickr



resolutions by matteroffact, on Flickr



cloud 9 by matteroffact, on Flickr



yan an park 1 by matteroffact, on Flickr



secret stash by matteroffact, on Flickr



clean and clean by matteroffact, on Flickr



sans rbg by matteroffact, on Flickr



url=https://flic.kr/p/piJQpy]







[/url]schmoggy by matteroffact, on Flickr



feet over by matteroffact, on Flickr



waterside by matteroffact, on Flickr



huge flash by matteroffact, on Flickr



In the thick of it

roses by matteroffact, on Flickr



convo by matteroffact, on Flickr



red lips by matteroffact, on Flickr



small step by matteroffact, on Flickr



packitup by matteroffact, on Flickr



nooks by matteroffact, on Flickr



your choice by matteroffact, on Flickr



prarie by matteroffact, on Flickr



bliss by matteroffact, on Flickr



gawking by matteroffact, on Flickr



visavis by matteroffact, on Flickr



back around by matteroffact, on Flickr



around back by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a city!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Really inspiring shots! How many days can you expect clear/fogless skies during a year? What time of year is the best to visit to get sun or at least fogless skies? Had a horrible fog lasting more or less for two weeks when visiting Hong Kong, Guangzhou and Shenzhen last year so I'm hesitating to travel to Shanghai because of that.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> Really inspiring shots! How many days can you expect clear/fogless skies during a year? What time of year is the best to visit to get sun or at least fogless skies? Had a horrible fog lasting more or less for two weeks when visiting Hong Kong, Guangzhou and Shenzhen last year so I'm hesitating to travel to Shanghai because of that.


 got a fog day in hongkong? never expect it:nuts:


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

Nightsky said:


> Really inspiring shots! How many days can you expect clear/fogless skies during a year? What time of year is the best to visit to get sun or at least fogless skies? Had a horrible fog lasting more or less for two weeks when visiting Hong Kong, Guangzhou and Shenzhen last year so I'm hesitating to travel to Shanghai because of that.


Summer and Fall are the best times for clear skies. Be warned though, it's super hot here in the summer. October is by far the best month to visit.


----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

I'll post another batch of photos here soon, but until then, I just wanted to share this awesome sunset from last night.

best colour (1 of 1) by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## mixxer (Jan 6, 2016)

Shanghai looks like a city of the future from a science fiction movie. Very nice!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very impressive, the pics and the city!


----------

